
Researchers find phone apps sending data without notification - pmjordan
http://www.labspaces.net/106704/Researchers_find_phone_apps_sending_data_without_notification
======
pietrofmaggi
Welcome to the open market.

The cured Appstore may be not the best solution but the "everybody-in with no
check" of the Android Market does not seems a better solution to me.

This kind of market gave us malware and trojans on PC platforms showing that
the user is usually not the right person to give control of what it's safe to
install.

~~~
bobds
I'm not sure which solution is the better one, but consider the fact that on
Android you can make tools like TaintDroid to spot the bad apps. Can you do
the same on an iPhone?

~~~
pietrofmaggi
And you can do antivirus on PC, so virus and malware is not a problem, right?

:-)

~~~
bobds
It's a problem on both the Android and the iPhone platforms. On an open
platform we can make tools to fix problems, instead of waiting for Google or
Apple to do it for us.

~~~
pietrofmaggi
"On an open platform we can make tools to fix problems, instead of waiting for
Google or Apple to do it for us."

Who don't agree on this?

But I can't think of my parents using such a tool, soo for them (and people
like them) Apple's cured garden has some benefits: (from "Apple's App Store
Review Guidelines:" [http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/09/apples-app-store-
review-g...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/09/apples-app-store-review-
guidelines-we-dont-need-any-more-far/))

    
    
      4. Location 4.1
        Apps that do not notify and obtain user consent before
        collecting, transmitting, or using location data will
        be rejected
    

Can this solve all the problems? no, I've seen to many computer user pressing
"OK" "OK" "OK" buttons automatically without reading what was the message, but
it's a first step.

For people like you and me may be a lot better Android and the old "M-x
butterfly": <http://xkcd.com/378/>

thanks for the chat

